# iPod mini inutilisable après éjection...



## link.javaux (20 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai eu deux trois soucis avec l'ipod donc j'ai voulu le Restaurer.
Il n'y a pas de problème quand il est connecté. 
Mais une fois que je le débranche, pas moyen de l'utiliser...


Voyez-vous même; 

*1*





*2*


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

As-tu résolu ton problème?
Que se passe-t-il si tu le rebranches sur iTunes?!
Quid de l'aide Apple proposée?


----------



## link.javaux (3 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> As-tu résolu ton problème?
> Que se passe-t-il si tu le rebranches sur iTunes?!
> Quid de l'aide Apple proposée?



Non je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution... 
Lorsque je le branche, itunes s'ouvre comme si aucun problème existait...

Je viens de commander une click wheel sur ebay, j'attend son arrivée

Sinon j'ai décris tout ce que j'ai fait ici; 
http://www.iaddict.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29104&view=previous

Sur le forum apple personne ne m'a répondu -_-'

Merci de t'interesser


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Dis moi, tu as déjà essayé de restaurer l'iPod depuis iTunes?!
(Plusieurs fois)&#8230;

Sinon, je crois que c'est très simple. Tu as bien essayé de le faire revivre, mais peut être que finalement celà n'a pas marché malheureusement!


----------



## link.javaux (3 Septembre 2009)

j'ai bien essayé une dizaine de fois...

Faudrait que j'essaye sur un pc mais je n'en ai pas

j'attend la wheel avec appréhension, si ce n'est pas elle la fautive, je ne sais pas ce que je ferai de cet ipod...


----------



## Nicolas_D (9 Septembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> je ne sais pas ce que je ferai de cet ipod...



Un mod pour clé USB !?!

Pourquoi penses-tu que le problème vient de la roue ?


----------



## link.javaux (9 Septembre 2009)

parce que c'est le seul composant que je n'avais pas encore changé

Mais je viens de la recevoir aujourd'hui et... que dalle... 

Peut etre que la carte mère n'arrive pas à gérer ce disque dure, mais pourquoi je ne sais pas :'(


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

C'est peut-être le disque en lui même , si tu veux , j'en ai deux , je peux t'en donner un .


----------



## link.javaux (13 Septembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est peut-être le disque en lui même , si tu veux , j'en ai deux , je peux t'en donner un .



Je veux bien, je t'envoie un message privé


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Septembre 2009)

On peut pas réparer les autorisations sur ce truc là?


----------



## link.javaux (16 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> On peut pas réparer les autorisations sur ce truc là?



Non pas que je sache :/


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai fait qq recherches (breves)..

La, t'as une video des trucs a faire.. t'as peut etre encore un truc que t'as pas fait (m'etonnerais)

ICI c'etait a cause du cable du DD qui etait mal branché..

Et ca peut etre aussi...


----------



## Linouche54 (6 Juin 2010)

Il suffit de Maintenir Le bouton du centre et le Bouton Menu pendant Environ 10Sec ou plus sa va redémarrer ton Ipod et le Problème Seras Résolue il m'est arrivé pareil sur mon Ipod Normalement sa doit Marché si sa ne marche pas Désolé pour toi


----------



## link.javaux (10 Juin 2010)

merci linouche54 et Phil1982 mais c'est un peu le béaba


j'ai fini par trouver, il suffisait de le formater depuis un pc, comme quoi, meme si apple est le plus grand, on a toujours besoin d'un plus petit que soit

il n'y a plus que le problème de l'écran qui affiche blanc
http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/un-probleme-avec-votre-ipod-230941-17.html


----------

